# Gamesday 2013 Rumours



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I have found a couple of bits on Gamesday this year, looks like the 29th September (nothing new there, normally the last sunday of september) but the big thing is that it sin't at the NEC this year, it is still in Birmingham but is in the NIA where it used to be up until 2003, because it is smaller it looks like there will be less tickets this year -I certainly hope they don't have a price hike because of it. It's an odd move as surely, bigger area more tickets, more money no? Yes the NEC will probably cost more to hire but surely not that much more than the NIA?

I will personally miss the NEC even though I have only been twice, but you have to admit the LG arena at the NEC looks sooo cool!

Anyway here are the links to the sources, it all seems pretty solid, and I am sure there will be more in this month's WD as well as what the exclusive model will look like.

http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2013/04/games-day-italy-uk-confirmed-dates.html

http://masterminis.blogspot.de/

EDIT 02/07/2013:

Looks like there will be medals for first round finallists, wish I got one of these last year:
http://masterminis.blogspot.de/2013/07/gw-wow-games-day-finalist-medals.html










EDIT 23/07/2013

So it looks like the model has been rumoured to be this cheeky chappy (thanks to revilo44 for this find):










here is the Faetit link

So it looks like this needs a lot of salt since we only have this image and none of it in the latest WD, also it looks like this model has been around before (the image above is the original 2003 model, the GD one will be a re-sculpt), and doesn't seem to fit with the ticket design, while I wouldn't be bothered with a fantasy model that goes against the ticket design they could at least make a new model for it.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

According to the events team, there were complaints that despite there being more to do at GDUK last year than ever before, it was "too empty". 

These people obviously never went to an NIA Games Day.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Really? Personally I quite enjoyed the extra space away from certain members of the gaming community... Glad I'm not going this year, if they keep it at the NIA I may have to make a Death Korps cosplay. Complete with working Gas Mask.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well I know there were rumours floating about other games days and that for the number of people they were getting through the doors and what they were charging for tickets, they were actually making a loss on the size of the venues... Hence, they moved them to a smaller arena, and double the ticket price to turn a profit.

I'm not saying that's gonna happen with the UK GD, but it certainly makes you wonder why they'd move it to somewhere with a lesser capacity again.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im would like to go but I'm watching NFL in london which on the same day  
Would like to see what mini they bring out this year as I loved the blood angel one but missed last years as well.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> According to the events team, there were complaints that despite there being more to do at GDUK last year than ever before, it was "too empty".
> 
> These people obviously never went to an NIA Games Day.


I think I'll take that as a business suggestion and start a gaming convention where we bar people from entering if they exhibit noticeable body odor...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> I think I'll take that as a business suggestion and start a gaming convention where we bar people from entering if they exhibit noticeable body odor...


Soo.. just you and an entire hall then?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, my baby's due on the 29th so I'm not going this year. 

Would be interesting to see how crowded it gets in the NIA, that place is tiny compared to the NEC. I liked the space in the NEC and you really needed that with the ammount of people.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd prefer the NIA, the NEC is to out of town and the atmosphere was lost when it moved there.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping to go this year, but if it is on the 29th Septemebr, Im in the same boat as Revilo44. We are both going to see Minnesota play at Wembley.

Alos if the venue has moved back to the NIA, I don't see this as a bad thing. The NEC seems to be too big. Although the NIA could be crowded, it always had more atmosphere.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

It could just be a case that the NEC was booked for the Pharmacy Show 2013 on golden deamon weekend and the previous weekend is booked for the toy collectors fair?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah that is possible, but you would have thought that the NEC would expect it to be around the same time every year so GW would book soon to make sure they get it?

I thought last year was really good because they opened up the back of the hall for the shop meaning that there were no huge ques through the gaming hall so everyone could move around quicker - plus Subway was in the area at the back and the rest of the NEC food is pretty meh.

But I have never been to the NIA as I said, so I can't really comment on whether it will be better or worse, but I'm going to guess worse unless the cut the amount of tickets, otherwise it will be too crowded


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Soo.. just you and an entire hall then?


No, just me, and everyone else that would be there... and not you.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like there will be medals this year for first round finallists at golden deamon, wish they had thes last year as I would have got one :/

masterminis.net - where we learn to be a better painter!: [GW] WOW - Games Day Finalist Medals!!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I found out there's no adult ticket this year, everyone has to pay full price.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

moan moan moan... :grin:

lets look at the positives:
- finalists medals for all 
- limited number of tickets - that just means it's more exclusive than usual
- no concession tickets - we all pay the same, socialism at work

wait, I've just seen a trend: 'exclusive' event, medals for all, not just winners, socialist philosophy... is this Germany circa 1933?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well if anyone is going I'd be interested in getting the gamesday only model no matter what it is, so if someone could help out I'd be grateful.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If you are having trouble getting someone to be your guardian what I did last year (don't need to this year as I am old enough now) is if you are ging with your local store, then ask one of the over 18s you know well to sign for you and disappear with friends and such for the day when you get there


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They really need to provide more then one GD h for the US. I remember when we had 3 or 4 in the US and they were all pretty busy.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

does anyone actually know what the GD mini is this year?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If it's anything Inquisition or Minotaurs related (doubtful) I'll be looking for somebody to help me acquire one.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> If it's anything Inquisition or Minotaurs related (doubtful) I'll be looking for somebody to help me acquire one.


Ditto if it's spess mehreenz :blush:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe this is the year it won't be space marines, which is why the tickets have been sold before the mini previewed... 

most likely it will be though, to tie in with the SM codex release?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

All the things I have seen on the GW site seem Dark ANgels related - but this was a while ago when they said the US tickets were on sale. Some people at my FLGS said that they didn't think there would be one this year but I think that is rubbish otherwise loads of people won't bother next year, its the model that I look forward t the most!... as well as ll the freebees...


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Small places "Claustrophobia" + my social anxiety + not liking being touched or noticed = Doomsday

So I won't be going lol, geez I never even made it through highschool super school cause that crap :biggrin:

Plus it seems that the more people there are the more people stink with no place to run it is a stinky hell


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

So this is news on the game days figure.kind of glad I'ts not a 40k figure this year.
http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/games-day-exclusive-model-marco-columbo.html


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, I guess my guess that it wasn't marine related was on the money...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's not exclusive, that's been out for ages, heck I have it right here in metal, it was a promo model they did a while ago.

you can even buy it on ebay










If they are just rehashing this model in finecast then I won't be going.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

It would be nice to have a none SM figure or event 40k, but with it tieing into the alleged SM release, I can't see it being anything but a SM


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

revilo44 said:


> So this is news on the game days figure.kind of glad I'ts not a 40k figure this year.
> http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/games-day-exclusive-model-marco-columbo.html


Its odd that they are re-using an old model, I highly doubt this to be true as it would annoy a lot of people, especially since the model is generally something to with what is on the ticket, which this year is Dark Angels, I woul personally think it would be nice if they did a non-marine 40k model, I think the only one they have ever done is an ork one.

Either way good find +rep to you


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I read the article, apparently the model is different, it's like he's already got to lustria so he's on a lot of treasure and has a lizardskin cape or something. Still seems stupid though, I'd rather a totally different figure rather than just a second edition of the same character.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, if you read the artical it's a different mini. Just the same character which is why the writer used that image.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Fondly remembers when Canada had a Gamesday, until GW decided to flip off a WHtOLE FRIGGIN' COUNTRY and say- "Oh, you can just go to GD Chicago, instead! It's all on the same continent, after all..."*

And the special model is a re-sculpt of a fairly unpopular model... good going, GW, keep up the EXCELLENT work as always. :headbutt:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe it'll at least make a decent Elector count this time.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And with the Lizardman release, I suppose it makes sense, in a GW-thinking sort of way...


----------

